

Samsung confirms Tizen-based (Linux) handsets for 2013 - IgorP
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57561773-94/samsung-confirms-tizen-based-handsets-for-2013/

======
IgorP
Excerpt: "Tizen is a Linux-based operating system that arose out of the demise
of Nokia's MeeGo platform. Intel and Samsung have taken over the development
of Tizen, and the Linux Foundation is overseeing the project."

